# Halibut



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

My son has been working in Anchorage for a few weeks and he shipped home 30 pounds of halibut last weekend, so we've got some serious eating to do! Any ideas for favorite ways to cook it?


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Yea, I have some ideas. But will have to show you. Bring em on over and I'll get the skillet heated. ;-)


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

We cooked up a bunch at the fish fry weekend before last, Bruce ... our favorite way is cut up in 3/4 inch cubes and fried in beer batter ... had NO complaints.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Yeah got a good one for you...

I guessed on the actual measurements since I cook by adding what I think is the right amount when I cooked this the first time.

Cut into 1" thick steaks and pat dry with paper towels. Lightly salt (more like lightly dust with kosher salt) the fish and set aside.

1 1/2 cups of pistachios (might try adding some macadamias to the mix for that extra mmm factor) poured into a bag and smashed into bits with hammer...add to mixing bowl.
1 tbl spoon of balsamic vinegar, add to bowl
1 tsp of coarse ground black pepper
2 cloves of smashed and finely minced garlic (don't cheat and use the jar stuff, it doesn't have near the flavor)
squeeze 1 key lime or half of a regular lime into the bowl
Add 1 tbl spoon of grapeseed oil (corn oil or extra virgin light olive oil will work)

Mix ingredients throughly and then spread nut paste over 1 side of each fish steak. Put in hot skillet or on griddle until nuts just begin to toast and then turn fish to other side. Reduce heat a bit and finish cooking the fish. Its done when firm all the way around with no squishy feeling. You can look by poking it with a fork just don't knock off the nut crust.
Lightly dust with salt again and set aside to sit a few minutes before serving.

Goes well with beer or a nice sauvingon blanc or perhaps a syrahif you prefer reds...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Go with the Beer Batter! Use Brown Rice Flour, choice of beer and Tony Chaceres (SP?) to taste. Make sure the grease is at least 350 degrees before dropping the fish in and be sure to drop it directly into the grease. Don't put it in the basket and lower the basket or it will all stick to basket. My wife's family lives in AK so I've caught and cooked them before. Great eating fish!!


----------



## bonefish (Nov 24, 2006)

*Poor Man's Lobster*

This a recipe I got from a fishing guide in Alaska about 10 years ago. It is called poor man's lobster. In 1 gallon of water mix 1 cup of salt; 1 cup of sugar, and 1/2 cup of lemon juice. Bring to a boil and drop in 1 inch pieces of halibut and boil until white (about 1 minute). Dip in drawn butter and enjoy. Believe it or not, it will taste almost like boiled lobster.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

WHOEVER cooked the halibut at jack brooks park at the fish fry that day needs to post up.....the best fish I ever ate.....rio


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

does Halibut taiste like Flounder???


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

coat it in a thick layer in sour cream and sprinkle cracker crumbs all over it...


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

bonefish said:


> This a recipe I got from a fishing guide in Alaska about 10 years ago. It is called poor man's lobster. In 1 gallon of water mix 1 cup of salt; 1 cup of sugar, and 1/2 cup of lemon juice. Bring to a boil and drop in 1 inch pieces of halibut and boil until white (about 1 minute). Dip in drawn butter and enjoy. Believe it or not, it will taste almost like boiled lobster.


We have some friends that use 7-up for the liquid and boil the halibut the same way. It does taste like lobster!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

bonefish said:


> This a recipe I got from a fishing guide in Alaska about 10 years ago. It is called poor man's lobster. In 1 gallon of water mix 1 cup of salt; 1 cup of sugar, and 1/2 cup of lemon juice. Bring to a boil and drop in 1 inch pieces of halibut and boil until white (about 1 minute). Dip in drawn butter and enjoy. Believe it or not, it will taste almost like boiled lobster.


....also using the Dilorio Farms Raspberry Chipotle sauce diluted with orange juice and a little melted butter and baking the halibut in it (Or ANY white fish) makes it taste like lobster.

Place 1" thick or thicker fillets under a broiler for about 15 minutes, take them out, place a thick layer of mayonnaise on top of the filet, sprinkle lemon pepper and parmesan cheese liberally on top of the mayo then place back in the broiler for another 5-10 minutes.... deliscious!


----------

